# Ni/Se, Se/Ni Paradigm More Right-Brained- Could Handedness Be A Clue?



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Keep the questions and contributions coming everyone! I'd really appreciate it, as I am still exploring this idea a lot to further refine it and consider its validity.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

How would you explain the circumstances of INTP with left-handedness? Thanks.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

> In most people the left hemisphere of the brain is dominant for language. Because of the increased incidence of atypical right-hemispheric language in left-handed neurological patients, a systematic association between handedness and dominance has long been suspected. To clarify the relationship between handedness and language dominance in healthy subjects, we measured lateralization directly by functional transcranial Doppler sonography in 326 healthy individuals using a word-generation task. The incidence of right-hemisphere language dominance was found to increase linearly with the degree of left-handedness, from 4% in strong right-handers (handedness = 100) to 15% in ambidextrous individuals and 27% in strong left-handers (handedness = –100). The relationship could be approximated by the formula:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handedness and hemispheric language dominance in healthy humans
Handedness and Brain Lateralization

I don't know if it helps since I'm still trying to find better studies about brain specialization but I thought it would be important to remember that both hemispheres are working together on a same task and that the way our brain is "mapped" vary a little from an individual to another. 
Handedness, since it's often what brought people to speak about "right brain" or "left brain" is often, but not always, linked to a dominant hemisphere when it comes to language but the way they are lateralized isn't strict.

The theory proposed here is extremely interesting (especially since we can think that many functions are visible through "language", though they may be altered by a disability) but I think what could easily explain the variations in handedness (among other things) is that the correlation between hemispheric dominance and handedness or use of language isn't strict either.

What I'd like to know is why you consider the right hemisphere to be less verbal (haven't found anything about it).
Basically, I'd be interested in knowing more about your classification of brain hemispheres and their roles (you seem to consider the left hemisphere to be related to extraverted functions, I'd like to know why).

(And perhaps provide us with your sources on hemispheres so we can think about it as well, it might actually be interesting to exchange various information to refine the idea.)


----------



## underdog (Jul 27, 2011)

This may be besides the point or it may be plain wrong but if memory serves, my psychology lecturer last semester told us that the left brain (logical) right brain (creative) distinction is pop psychology based on theory that was discredited about forty odd years ago (with the invention of the mRI, actually) and that it is way more useful to look at each lobe separately to study cognition? Correct me if I'm wrong please. 

Also I remember that the frontal lobe which is located on both sides of the brain is responsible for both social skills (Fe) and decision making processes and self discipline(Te). Again I may be wrong or it may have been said earlier (sorry I don't have the time to read all the posts), so feel free to rip my post apart if I'm not right.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno I just realized you got back to me in this thread (next time you mention someone try putting the @ sign right next to the name, like this: @JungyesMBTIno ...they'll be notified right away :happy

I don't have time to respond tonight but I do promise I will be back to lend my thoughts to your reply. :happy:


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry for my delayed responses in the thread about my own theory, of all things!  I've been extremely busy with schoolwork and haven't found the time until now to reply to the responses here (very helpful input btw), since what I am about to elaborate on in my theory is rather complex and requires careful analysis on my part to effectively be conveyed. First off, I created a PowerPoint diagram back in October that illustrates the location of the cognitive functions between the two hemispheres and how their positions relative to each other create the function dynamics of each type due to the ease with which each function can interact with others through varying levels of neural energy transmission across the corpus callosum, as well as depending on their distance from associated function pairs to begin with. So, here's my diagram (if it worked...):

http://www.slideshare.net/upload?show_cta=true

There are basics one needs to keep in mind when interpreting my diagram, which are all deliberately evidenced by my diagram in order to see what I'm getting at. If anyone is more confused by my diagram and interpretations, I suggest you go back and read my OP, and if necessary, I can simplify the points that are most relevant to my diagram to help anyone out. The most important points are *bolded*.

The basics:

- The polarization of functional tandem pairs (e.g. Te & Fi, Fe & Ti) depends on their distance from each other, which determines how much energy is required of a person to "switch" between one or the other (this fits with my observation that Te/Fi users seem more rigid when switching between these two functions, which stereotypically results in Te doms or auxes seeming "uptight" and very "all or nothing" in how they approach their environments and results in Fi doms or auxes stereotypically seeming extremely subjective and "irrational" while also very "all or nothing" in how they approach their environments - Ti/Fe users often seem to have more middle ground when switching between these two functions, which would make sense in my diagram, since they are closer together and apparently need to be, since the two generally seem more related from my experiences (e.g. Ti is necessary to guide Fe so it doesn't make major blunders, and Fe is needed to guide Ti so it doesn't go off the deep end and cause too much alienation from its important insights - Fi and Te seem less complimentary overall, and it is no coincidence that Fi is considered the most subjective function, while Te is considered the most objective function (farther right & farther left in the left hemisphere, respectively).

- Since the S functions are more objective and empirical in nature, they are farther to the left in the right hemisphere than the N functions, which correspond more with imagination, etc.

- Most reliable functions in both hemispheres are farthest to the left, least reliable functions are farthest to the right (keep in mind that reliability opposes creativity)

- *Since it obviously takes a lot of energy for functions on the right side of the brain to interact with functions on the left side of the brain and vice-versa*, due to the unique structural differences of both as well as the conversions in information processing that require a lot of complex interactions to take place over the corpus callosum, *cognitive functions*, specifically any type's dominant and auxiliary functions (due to their importance in personality manifestation and the dom/aux "symbiotic" relationship), *that are located farther away from each other across the brain hemispheres relative to closer J/P function pairs must generate more energy from the respective hemispheres of the brain in which they reside in order to relay info to each other and maintain an effective dom/aux relationship with each other. * 

For example: Look at the the dominant Ni and secondary Te in my diagram. These two functions, which are prominent in INTJs, are located at polar opposite distances from each other, and of all of the dom/aux pairs, naturally require the most energy transmission between both hemispheres over the corpus callosum to keep a strong and effective contact with each other. Since so much energy is required to do so, this can likely result in the outwardly-perceived rigidity of INTJs flip-flopping from introverted (Ni/Fi) to extroverted (Te/Se) mode and constitute the stereotypically (but often true) reclusive nature of this type relative to every other type, since being extroverted tires them out easily over long periods of time and, from my experience, I can't generate ideas or emote easily in the presence of others too long until I can completely withdraw, which can be awkward or uncomfortable for other people. This can also possibly explain why ENTJs are usually considered the most introverted of the extroverts. *Also, since Ni is the most subconscious function of them all, it makes sense that it should be the most isolated from the judging functions overall, as confirmed by its position in my diagram.* *In terms of reliability, Te is the polar opposite of Ni anyhow, since Ni is a sense of just "knowing" via unorthodox means that cannot be replicated in the real world, while Te serves just this purpose.* *Extroverted judging functions are the most conscious of them all for obvious reasons.* But this raises a major question about my diagram, being this: *Why isn't Fe farther left than Ti? Well, I'm not sure how right I am about the left-brained nature of Fe, since it is not one of my conscious functions.* But using common sense, isn't it more reasonable to argue that Fe-doms are generally more stereotypically right-brained than Ti doms on average? I know social skills are associated with being more right-brained anyhow and their focus is more creative than Ti doms. Hmm...*But anyhow, since perception, not judgement, mainly dictates how toddlers learn early on, heavier usage of the P functions at the age in which one learns to write can have some bearing on hand usage according to my theory, and since the Ni/Se paradigm is located farther to the right than the Ne/Si paradigm and more right-brained people generally tend to be lefties, there can be a correlation! Also, there could possibly be genetic overlap, if the genes that contribute to left-handedness impact right-brain usage overall.*

There you have it so far. Have a field day with it everyone! =D


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

If the link above doesn't work, try this one: My grand cf theory


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@StrixAluco



> What I'd like to know is why you consider the right hemisphere to be less verbal (haven't found anything about it).
> Basically, I'd be interested in knowing more about your classification of brain hemispheres and their roles (you seem to consider the left hemisphere to be related to extraverted functions, I'd like to know why).
> 
> (And perhaps provide us with your sources on hemispheres so we can think about it as well, it might actually be interesting to exchange various information to refine the idea.)


Great questions!

In my AP psychology class from 2009-2010, my teacher confirmed this, and I was aware of this long before then from Google research, basically. Here's some interesting evidence via Google search: Word and image - the problem of context

My classification of the brain hemispheres simply goes as follows: The left hemisphere contains the "J" functions (Ts & Fs), while the right hemisphere contains the "P" functions (Ns & Ss), but every function is connected to each other through neural networks that form through genetic disposition and environmental stimulation. Those that consciously manifest in a person have denser neural links to each other, which allow for faster and more efficient energy transmission between hemispheres, since J functions only interact with P functions and cannot interact with other J functions - this supports the Jungian theory that one cannot have two+ judging functions or 2+ perceiving functions one-after-the-other in their 4-letter cognitive function set. If you're wondering where my evidence that the perceiving functions should probably occupy the right hemisphere and judging functions occupy the left hemisphere is, I concluded from the famous and controversial "split brain" studies that the rational actions of the individuals reacting only from info relayed from the severed left hemisphere stem from the inherently rational nature of this area's cognitive properties (Jung refers to all of the judging functions as "rational"), while the irrational actions of the individuals reacting only from info relayed from the severed right hemisphere stem from the inherently irrational nature of this area's cognitive properties (Jung refers to all of the perceiving functions as "irrational"). Knowing that the brain cannot function in decision-making (fundamental to survival) if both hemispheres aren't in constant interaction with each other, and knowing that J & P functions can directly interact with each other, but two J functions &/or two P functions *cannot * directly interact with each other (since they are the same, but the opposite orientation, which would cancel the thinking or perceiving process out entirely), this determined my decision to place them where I did. Perception + imagination reside in the right hemisphere, while logical and emotional decision-making processes reside in the left hemisphere (since F is a legitimate thinking process and not just raw emotions, I think my decision to place them in the left hemisphere is valid). 

As for your observation about extroverted functions being more left-brained, I'm glad you noticed. In my OP, I stated that since these functions are directly affected by the environment, unlike the introverted ones, they must exist for decision-making purposes more so than creative purposes, although they can be used in ways directed by the creativity of other functions at work. This is mainly based off of left/right-brain stereotypes that I think are generally valid.


----------

